# England and the World Cup



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

England squad:
Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion), Fraser Forster (Celtic).

Defenders: Leighton Baines (Everton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Manchester United), Luke Shaw (Southampton), Chris Smalling (Manchester United).

Midfielders: Ross Barkley (Everton), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Southampton), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), James Milner (Manchester City), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

Attackers: Rickie Lambert (Southampton), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Danny Welbeck (Manchester United).

Standby: John Ruddy (Norwich City), Jon Flanagan (Liverpool), John Stones (Everton), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Andy Carroll (West Ham United), Jermain Defoe (Toronto FC).


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

Keepers .. No Probs 

Starting back 4 of Baines , Cahill, Jags ,Johnson (?) is ok , not sure on Johnson , weak enough cover tho 

Midfield .. Strong & possibly exciting 

Attack .. Yeah not too so bad 

Standby is poor enough cept for Ruddy ..


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			England squad:
Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion), Fraser Forster (Celtic).

Defenders: Leighton Baines (Everton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Manchester United), Luke Shaw (Southampton), Chris Smalling (Manchester United).

Midfielders: Ross Barkley (Everton), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Southampton), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), James Milner (Manchester City), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

Attackers: Rickie Lambert (Southampton), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Danny Welbeck (Manchester United).

Standby: John Ruddy (Norwich City), Jon Flanagan (Liverpool), John Stones (Everton), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Andy Carroll (West Ham United), Jermain Defoe (Toronto FC).
		
Click to expand...

Thought you weren't fussed Phil, you bought that  uruguay shirt yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

therod said:



			Thought you weren't fussed Phil, you bought that  uruguay shirt yet? 

Click to expand...

Actually surprised at the squad picked by Woy 

The shirt is on order with Suarez on the back :whoo:


----------



## Dodger (May 12, 2014)

ABE.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2014)

We haven't got a cat in hell's chance and even my rose tinted specs have faded with that squad! Probably the best we've got which doesn't say much!


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

Dodger said:



			ABE.
		
Click to expand...

Quelle surprise! 

I'm sure you won't be disappointed!


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

therod said:



			Thought you weren't fussed Phil, you bought that  uruguay shirt yet? 

Click to expand...

 Not a lot of strength in depth looking at the standby list.

Keeper should be ok, assuming Hart doesn't get injured.

Centre back and right back positions look weak. Not a lot of pace in the centre, and Johnson has been poor recently. His distribution and decision making are rubbish (sorry Phil !) Jones and Smalling are reckless to say the least.

Midfield could be ok, if the yougsters can play round Gerrard. 

Up front. :mmm: Can't imagine too many International defenders losing much sleep.

We are Doomed, doomed, doomed I tell you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Not a lot of strength in depth looking at the standby list.

Keeper should be ok, assuming Hart doesn't get injured.

Centre back and right back positions look weak. Not a lot of pace in the centre, and Johnson has been poor recently. His distribution and decision making are rubbish (sorry Phil !) Jones and Smalling are reckless to say the least.

Midfield could be ok, if the yougsters can play round Gerrard. 

Up front. :mmm: Can't imagine too many International defenders losing much sleep.

We are Doomed, doomed, doomed I tell you.

Click to expand...

No need to be sorry - he hasn't been great this season , inconsistent at best

Smalling is ok but Jones has just gone backwards


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Thought Lampard would have missed out tbh. 
Not good when Smalling & Johnson make the squad


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Not a lot of strength in depth looking at the standby list.

Keeper should be ok, assuming Hart doesn't get injured.

Centre back and right back positions look weak. Not a lot of pace in the centre, and Johnson has been poor recently. His distribution and decision making are rubbish (sorry Phil !) Jones and Smalling are reckless to say the least.

Midfield could be ok, if the yougsters can play round Gerrard. 

Up front. :mmm: Can't imagine too many International defenders losing much sleep.

We are Doomed, doomed, doomed I tell you.

Click to expand...


more importantly have we done our song  yet ???

I'm hoping for a classic sound track to a summer of disappointment :thup:

you could say players are secondary, when the song is good, we are  good


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

therod said:



			more importantly have we done our song  yet ???

I'm hoping for a classic sound track to a summer of disappointment :thup:

you could say players are secondary, when the song is good, we are  good 

Click to expand...


Nothing will ever beat either World in Motion or Three Lions !!!


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			England squad:
Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Manchester City), Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion), Fraser Forster (Celtic).

Defenders: Leighton Baines (Everton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Manchester United), Luke Shaw (Southampton), Chris Smalling (Manchester United).

Midfielders: Ross Barkley (Everton), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Southampton), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), James Milner (Manchester City), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

Attackers: Rickie Lambert (Southampton), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Danny Welbeck (Manchester United).

Standby: John Ruddy (Norwich City), Jon Flanagan (Liverpool), John Stones (Everton), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Andy Carroll (West Ham United), Jermain Defoe (Toronto FC).
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I've seen stronger England squads in my time. Best of luck y'all, I genuinely hope you have a good tournament (without winning it...jeez I couldn't cope if ye had 2 of them to brag about!!   ) and enjoy it.


Disclaimer:
Even though I hope you do well, I reserve the right as a Jock to have a wee chuckle at your expense when it goes wrong!


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing will ever beat either World in Motion or Three Lions !!!
		
Click to expand...

I've just found out it's Garry Barlow.....we're doomed


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing will ever beat either World in Motion or Three Lions !!!
		
Click to expand...


As far as world cup songs go World in motion is equalled only by Vindaloo and Allys Tartan Army!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

therod said:



			I've just found out it's Garry Barlow.....we're doomed 

Click to expand...


Blimey - will he pay tax on the proceeds


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually surprised at the squad picked by Woy 

The shirt is on order with Suarez on the back :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Try not to keep letting us know that you don't support the national side too much during the tournament tho please :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

Just need to get out of the group and a good run is possible ,(no real chance of winning it realistically bit  playing well would be a plus )  first time in ages an England team going with no pressure of expectation .. could be best thing ever


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Try not to keep letting us know that you don't support the national side too much during the tournament tho please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do you really not see the post was a joke ? Or just another opportunity to dangle a little bait


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really not see the post was a joke ? Or just another opportunity to dangle a little bait 

Click to expand...

Dangle bait?? Come on don't flatter yourself. 
Just pointing out the were well aware that you don't have any interest in the national
Side. 
The rest of us would like to see them do well,even if we don't believe we can win it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dangle bait?? Come on don't flatter yourself. 
Just pointing out the were well aware that you don't have any interest in the national
Side. 
The rest of us would like to see them do well,even if we don't believe we can win it.
		
Click to expand...

And have I mentioned anything about my support and the England team ? You can point to the post in the thread where I have if you so wish

There was no need for you to point anything out - there is no other reason expect I'm guessing to try and score points. I posted the squad and had a joke with Therod - please give the fishing a rest

If you don't like what I post about the England team then ignore it :thup:


----------



## Twire (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Try not to keep letting us know that you don't support the national side too much during the tournament tho please :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really not see the post was a joke ? Or just another opportunity to dangle a little bait 

Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Dangle bait?? Come on don't flatter yourself. 
Just pointing out the were well aware that you don't have any interest in the national
Side. 
The rest of us would like to see them do well,even if we don't believe we can win it.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			And have I mentioned anything about my support and the England team ? You can point to the post in the thread where I have if you so wish

There was no need for you to point anything out - there is no other reason expect I'm guessing to try and score points. I posted the squad and had a joke with Therod - please give the fishing a rest

If you don't like what I post about the England team then ignore it :thup:
		
Click to expand...


OK, I suggest you two put each other on ignore, because any more of this tit for tat will result in the thread being closed and infractions issued.

You have been warned.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Twire said:



			OK, I suggest you two put each other on ignore, because any more of this tit for tat will result in the thread being closed and infractions issued.

You have been warned.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ok mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

So starting line ups ?

I would play 

Hart 

Johnson 
Cahill
Jagelkia
Baines

Gerrard
Henderson ( was Barkley but changed my mind )

Sterling
Rooney
Lallana

Sturridge

The first 11 looks actually not too bad - but as been mentioned by a few , the strength in depth isn't great


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So starting line ups ?

I would play 

Hart 

Johnson 
Cahill
Jagelkia
Baines

Gerrard
Henderson ( was Barkley but changed my mind )

Sterling
Rooney
Lallana

Sturridge

The first 11 looks actually not too bad - but as been mentioned by a few , the strength in depth isn't great
		
Click to expand...

I'd have Barkley rather than Henderson but can't get past the fact that our defence looks scarily weak!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd have Barkley rather than Henderson but can't get past the fact that our defence looks scarily weak!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree,Johnson & Henderson don't fill me with confidence & Jagielka is a steady player but not top draw. 
Wilshere will probably pick up an injury packing his case.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So starting line ups ?

I would play 

Hart 

Johnson 
Cahill
Jagelkia
Baines

Gerrard
Henderson 

Wilshere
Rooney
Lallana

Sturridge
		
Click to expand...

...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

Brave in my view. Clearly looking at the future and getting the younger players blooded in what I think is a very hard group and to be honest I'm certain we won't get out of it into the next stage. The lack of depth is a worry and perhaps an indication that Greg Dyke may have a point or two and that 32% of home grown players in the PL is nowhere near enough to be strong enough at the highest level. However, I think give this group the experience of a world cup campaign and assuming we do nothing daft in qualifying I think in two years time they could just be dark horses for the Euro's


----------



## bladeplayer (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I agree,Johnson & Henderson don't fill me with confidence & Jagielka is a steady player but not top draw. 
Wilshere will probably pick up an injury packing his case.
		
Click to expand...


...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd have Barkley rather than Henderson but can't get past the fact that our defence looks scarily weak!
		
Click to expand...

Henderson energy I reckon could be very important and think Barkley could be a very vital weapon from the bench

If Barkley was going to start then maybe Rooney could miss out ?


----------



## MadAdey (May 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I have to say I've seen stronger England squads in my time. Best of luck y'all, I genuinely hope you have a good tournament (without winning it...jeez I couldn't cope if ye had 2 of them to brag about!!   ) and enjoy it.


Disclaimer:
Even though I hope you do well, I reserve the right as a Jock to have a wee chuckle at your expense when it goes wrong!  

Click to expand...

Don't forget the great old Scottish answer to the question....

Q:"Who will you be cheering for at the world cup"
A:"Anyone playing England"

LOL


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Don't forget the great old Scottish answer to the question....

Q:"Who will you be cheering for at the world cup"
A:"Anyone playing England"

LOL
		
Click to expand...

So that's what ABE stands for


----------



## Snelly (May 12, 2014)

I doubt England will get out of their group and I am not all that fussed if they do or not although I will probably change that view if Hodgson goes against all prior form and plays Barkley, Lallana, Shaw and the Ox as it will make a refreshing change.  Unlikely though and far more likely that our serial failures,  Lampard, Gerrard and Rooney will all play most of the games and do what they always do, flatter to deceive and ultimately, fail. 

I will be supporting the team that I like watching the most who cheat the least.  Not sure who this is at this stage as the tournament hasn't started.  Hopefully it will be Brazil or Spain, ideally Brazil who as the home nation, would make fantastic winners in a country that really needs some positive news.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

I've defended Johnson in the past, cos he wasn't as bad a defender as some would have you believe. However this season he has generally been poor, and the last month woeful. Play Henderson at right back, couldn't do much worse.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've defended Johnson in the past, cos he wasn't as bad a defender as some would have you believe. However this season he has generally been poor, and the last month woeful. Play Henderson at right back, couldn't do much worse.
		
Click to expand...

Some one on here suggested Milner at right back,decent shout IMO. It's bad when we're talking about playing players out of position tho.


----------



## cookelad (May 12, 2014)

I'll be happy if they put a shift in, can't see us getting through but if they at least try to look interested, kind of the opposite of Rooney at the last World Cup, then there's not a lot more we can ask!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 12, 2014)

I hope Roy sends the youngsters out to enjoy themselves and
Have some freedom to take people on.
IMO it should have been Gerrard only we don't
Need Frank no more.
Being a Utd Supporter Smalling and Jones are not
Good enough for us let alone England.
Jones is just reckless.
Anyway should have a couple of nice Barbies.


----------



## Stuey01 (May 12, 2014)

I have little to no hope.
I just hope he actually plays the youngsters.

Can't believe Wilshere made the cut, and I'm an Arsenal fan.  Shame Theo got injured as he offers something as an impact player.

Please don't let any of the strikers get hurt, Carroll and Defoe as reserves. Jesus.


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Don't forget the great old Scottish answer to the question....

Q:"Who will you be cheering for at the world cup"
A:"Anyone playing England"

LOL
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Not at all. Provided they ain't playing any of 'my' teams I'm quite happy to see 'em do well. 'My' teams would be Spain, Holland  and I'll whisper the next two...Argentina and Germany


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 12, 2014)

I don't get the whole "give the youngsters the experience" argument. What are you wanting them to build for? This is the pinnacle, play your best team, have a go at winning it or don't even bother turning up. If a couple of boys for the future get a taste of it and it helps them next time round so much the better, but have a go now and, if necessary, put the old guys out to grass afterwards.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2014)

I would not of picked Gerrard or Lampard. They are not going to be around for the next World Cup and therefore without any expectations for this one why not go the whole hog and blood all new talent for next euros and World Cup. Extreme I know but it might of worked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Gerrard is England captain and you wouldn't have picked him :mmm:


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2014)

Got nothing to do Phil with who he plays for, what he done in the past, who I support. It was purely based on my own thinking of the future. End of. No sinister thoughts at all.


----------



## sev112 (May 12, 2014)

Never liked Henderson, and have always though Gerrard has under performed formhisntalent at international level
I think Barklay is great
BUT

The combination of Gerrard sitting back with Henderson going forward has been a key part of Liverpool's success.  Add Sterling's speed and Sturridge's form, gives us a solid Liverpool form basis.  And that should help with Johnson as well.  I think Lampard will be a substitute, or in the unlikely event that we are defending a lead and we need some experience.

The threesome of Rooney, Welbeck and Sturridge's looked good in the games up to now.

Personally I think it's an exciting squad and so I'm conservatively suggesting we will win the final 3-0 

But seriously, I'm looking forward to watching this team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Yes understand the future but this tournament is now - it's the World Cup not a warm up kickabout in the park

Yes you take youngsters with you but you also need to have experience mixed in

And you certainly take your captain


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't get the whole "give the youngsters the experience" argument. What are you wanting them to build for? This is the pinnacle, play your best team, have a go at winning it or don't even bother turning up. If a couple of boys for the future get a taste of it and it helps them next time round so much the better, but have a go now and, if necessary, put the old guys out to grass afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

+1
Spot on.
Plenty of time to build in September


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2014)

A World Cup situated in a continent where a country from outside that continent has never won the competition. The here and now methodology has never gained success in the past. It could be said that if Sir Alf did not made change we might not have won it 40 odd years ago. If people had balls 4 years ago, everybody that served up that trash in South Africa would never have worn the white shirt again


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't get the whole "give the youngsters the experience" argument. What are you wanting them to build for? This is the pinnacle, play your best team, have a go at winning it or don't even bother turning up. If a couple of boys for the future get a taste of it and it helps them next time round so much the better, but have a go now and, if necessary, put the old guys out to grass afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, people always say it at club level also - does my head in.

It can also put young players back if they are all thrown in and dont perform or get spanked. Yes throw a few in, but you'll always need some experience. 

Milner/Henderson at right back - could do a lot worse, dont think Smalling is up to it.

Overall, I think Roy has picked a good squad, with what was available to him, and also taking form into account.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't get the whole "give the youngsters the experience" argument. What are you wanting them to build for? This is the pinnacle, play your best team, have a go at winning it or don't even bother turning up. If a couple of boys for the future get a taste of it and it helps them next time round so much the better, but have a go now and, if necessary, put the old guys out to grass afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

 You do seem to be implying we have some sort of chance of doing well. 

Personally think we have none, so rather than play old players that have failed before, lets go with the kids, no baggage, and if they don't do well, they will have some experience for next time.

Just my opinion.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

I would have played Cole at right back. Not like you come across many International teams that actually play with a winger, so full backs tend to push in anyway. Personally not keen on wingers playing on the wrong side, as they always cut back inside, but full backs are a different matter. (Robben is not bad at cutting back inside mind you )


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			I would have played Cole at right back. Not like you come across many International teams that actually play with a winger, so full backs tend to push in anyway. Personally not keen on wingers playing on the wrong side, as they always cut back inside, but full backs are a different matter. (Robben is not bad at cutting back inside mind you )
		
Click to expand...

What do you know about football Rich? You support Reading!


----------



## evahakool (May 12, 2014)

Don't think we will get out of the group stages, defence looks really weak to me,can't understand how some think Johnson should get a start after some of his performances this season, for me it all depends how Hodgson sets up his team, if he goes with a attack minded team with the young players given a chance we might have a chance of progressing. But given his track recond I think he will choose to play in a very cautious way, which will lead to yet another frustrating World Cup for England fans.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

chrisd said:



			What do you know about football Rich? You support Reading!  

Click to expand...

 I am an expert on failure, and how not to play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			I am an expert on failure, and how not to play.

Click to expand...


Are you not Roy Hodgson


----------



## sev112 (May 12, 2014)

It doesn't matter who we take- we face Uruguay, Italy and Costa Rica - the latter of whom are no easy pickings.

We have got the same chance of winning as getting out of that group!  The same applies to Italy, Uruguay and Costa Rica by the way!  None of them would choose to be in a group with England.  

Personally I think we could do quite well with that pressure off!


----------



## Marshy77 (May 12, 2014)

No great surprises really, main one being taking Lampard but understand what he brings/brought to the team/squad.

Main worry being our defence, can see Jagielka getting left for dead by Suarez and anyone attacking our right side having a field day but still confident we'll make it out of the group.

I'd definitely start with Sterling, Henderson, Gerrard, Lalanna and Sturridge plus Rooney.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			No great surprises really, main one being taking Lampard but understand what he brings/brought to the team/squad.

Main worry being our defence, can see Jagielka getting left for dead by Suarez and anyone attacking our right side having a field day but still confident we'll make it out of the group.

*I'd definitely start with Sterling, Henderson, Gerrard, Lalanna and Sturridge plus Rooney*.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, our defence is clearly not as strong as its been in the past. So why not try and attack from the off. I think this squad is quite exciting. Not sure how Jones, Smalling and Welbeck made it. Shows our lack of depth. But if we play to our strengths, we could surprise a few. Id say getting out of the group is doable. At the same time i'd suggest all four nations think the same.

At least we have 6 weeks to be optimistic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			I am an expert on failure, and how not to play.

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you not Roy Hodgson 

Click to expand...

As a Fulham fan managed by Hodgson I am THE expert on failure, although a glorious European one. I think a mix of youth and experience for this comp (Gerrard, Milner) will be the way he goes. I'd love to see him play three up front as the pace of Sturridge and Sterling would scare the pants of defences with Rooney as the sniffer in the middle


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a Fulham fan managed by Hodgson I am THE expert on failure, although a glorious European one. I think a mix of youth and experience for this comp (Gerrard, Milner) will be the way he goes. I'd love to see him play three up front as the pace of Sturridge and Sterling would scare the pants of defences with Rooney as the sniffer in the middle
		
Click to expand...

So you didn't enjoy your time with Roy? I'd of though in light of recent events a boring safe status in the prem would be good?

I hope whatever formation he plays Sturridge is played up top, he isnt half the player when not playing as a striker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			I am an expert on failure, and how not to play.

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you not Roy Hodgson 

Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			So you didn't enjoy your time with Roy? I'd of though in light of recent events a boring safe status in the prem would be good?

I hope whatever formation he plays Sturridge is played up top, he isnt half the player when not playing as a striker.
		
Click to expand...

I did enjoy it and to be honest had he not had his head turned by Liverpool and stayed another season or two we could have been a decent top half side with maybe a cup run to enjoy. Still that was then. As for England, it will be what it will be. Weeks of massive press hype, failure to get out of the group (in my own opinion) and then weeks of finger pointing and blame apportioning


----------



## mikee247 (May 13, 2014)

Poor back line no real flare or outstanding leaders ( Cahill and the Hart aregood but not outstanding) They will be defending against the worlds best strikers not some shin kickers from Norwich or Fulham ( No offence) Im afraid. Excellent future in the midfield and maybe a couple of decent strikers if they can drop their egos at the airport and play together..... Their is some good talent in the squad for sure but not enough world class players to get anywhere near the last 4. Qrt finals is a superb result.  happy to be proved wrong but lost the will to live watching England play over the years. Over paid bunch of prima donners!


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2014)

I think we might surprise a few people a bit like Liverpool have done this season. Got some decent ball players in midfield and attack and I think Jags & Cahill is a vastly underrated centre back pairing. I just hope we don't come undone down the flanks.

Agree with the sentiment of starting Gerrard, Henderson, Sterling, Lallana, Sturridge & Rooney as well. Wellbeck needs to stay on the bench because is just a work horse with no goalscoring instincts.

It all depends on Hodgson though. If he gets us stood off the other teams just watching them pass it side to side and boring the arse off us we will go nowhere. If he gets us pressing high and playing with intensity we have got some real quick danger men to take advantage and we could get a roll on.

We have seen the sat off approach a thousand times before so im praying that gets ditched so we can all enjoy watching England rather than getting pissed off!


----------



## evahakool (May 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			U

We have seen the sat off approach a thousand times before so im praying that gets ditched so we can all enjoy watching England rather than getting pissed off![/

You can get up of your knees and stop praying not going to happen IMO.

Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (May 13, 2014)

I was quite happy with the squad. I thought lampard was the surprise until the penalty kick stuff came up. Defoe is past it, sorry but for me I would not have him in the reserves. 
As for the rest of the squad well let's get it straight, 1 great player doesn't make a team and defence doesn't start in your half of the pitch. Young hard working players are the key, with discipline. If Gerard plays a holding midfield role and Henderson does the job he does at Liverpool with Llanlana I think we may shake a few trees and rattle some top teams. I personally believe taking partnerships and units into national squads, they have an understanding by playing day in day out with each other. I know we are seeing pairs or 3s but I think it just adds strengths. 
I also rate welbeck, I think Moyes did not use him properly, but he scores goals for England and that's what you need, it doesn't have to be pretty it has to hit the back of the net.
So for me I have little expectation but I see the possibilities and I like the breaking away from the egos and has beens!!


----------



## Marshy77 (May 13, 2014)

mikee247 said:



			Poor back line no real flare or outstanding leaders ( Cahill and the Hart aregood but not outstanding) They will be defending against the worlds best strikers not some shin kickers from Norwich or Fulham ( No offence) Im afraid. Excellent future in the midfield and maybe a couple of decent strikers if they can drop their egos at the airport and play together..... Their is some good talent in the squad for sure but not enough world class players to get anywhere near the last 4. Qrt finals is a superb result.  happy to be proved wrong but lost the will to live watching England play over the years. Over paid bunch of prima donners! 

Click to expand...

Agree but don't forget that Hart and Cahill have defended against some of the best stikers in the world - Suarez, Aguero, Costa, Messi and they didn't do too bad. Costa was non-existant in the Chelsea games and Suarez failed to score at Anfield against Cahill too, Hart has 13 clean sheets this season - not saying they are the best but think we do undervalue them (I'm very guilty of this too). A quarter final place would be good and then kick on to next campaign by binning some of the older members of the squad and maybe having a squad selection of 30-40 players who are mainly under 30 and believe in moving England forward playing a way that we can use the young lads talent and ability.


----------



## Jensen (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The shirt is on order with Suarez on the back :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother, he's off to Madrid next season. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Don't bother, he's off to Madrid next season. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm that then


----------



## Birchy (May 13, 2014)

evahakool said:





Birchy said:



			U

We have seen the sat off approach a thousand times before so im praying that gets ditched so we can all enjoy watching England rather than getting pissed off![/

You can get up of your knees and stop praying not going to happen IMO.

Click to expand...

It might do for most of us 

Who are the Scots adopting for this year? Or is it simply ABE? 

Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2014)

Birchy said:





evahakool said:



			It might do for most of us 

Who are the Scots adopting for this year? Or is it simply ABE? 

Click to expand...

Hard to say up front, possibly Brazil. Usually takes some sort of drama to attach me to any particular team, either that or just whoever plays entertaining football over the group stages....

Of course there's always the short term interest supporting whoever England happen to be playing but despite my Italian/Uruguayan/Costa Rican ancestry I'm not sure I'll be following any of them beyond that one game each.....

The world cup's only starting to get on my radar, to be honest, don't even know when it starts! We're all about the Euro-wotsit qualification campaign now!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 13, 2014)

'Over paid bunch of prima donners!'

99% of Premier league footballers then... Not just the English....


----------



## G1BB0 (May 13, 2014)

hmmm not sure about the full squad but I reckon we need some pace against all the teams so for me a midfield of Gerrard (sitting deep), barkley and henderson doing the running and Sterling/Rooney supporting Sturridge would be pretty exciting aslong as they are allowed to 'have a go'

Either that or same old boring England in which case I would hope we didnt get beyond the group.


----------



## Jensen (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you confirm that then 

Click to expand...

Don't be so niave to expect any loyalty from Suarez or from most footballers. As soon as there're offered more money they jump ship. Bunch of mercenaries. Suarez was threatening to leave last summer and when Madrid come calling they often get.
Forget contracts they're not worth the paper written on, players have far too much power thanks to Jon Marc Bosman.
It will be bye bye Anfield :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Don't be so niave to expect any loyalty from Suarez or from most footballers. As soon as there're offered more money they jump ship. Bunch of mercenaries. Suarez was threatening to leave last summer and when Madrid come calling they often get.
Forget contracts they're not worth the paper written on, players have far too much power thanks to Jon Marc Bosman.
It will be bye bye Anfield :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

So no confirmation and Madrid haven't come calling and Suarez hasn't jumped ship :thup:

Expect the same reaction from the club as last summer - not for sale unless you want to pay serious money 

Suarez wanted CL football - we told him to stay and earn it with us - he has done and now we look forward to next season with him being boosted by several new arrivals and another tilt at the title. 

Now onto England and the World Cup :thup:


----------



## JCW (May 13, 2014)

Another load of dreams , will they do better this time , if he plays the young ones who dont know or have baggage about losing then they do well , hope he dont play lampard and stevie g together again , one or other is fine , they have proved they are not good together


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

JCW said:



			Another load of dreams , will they do better this time , if he plays the young ones who dont know or have baggage about losing then they do well , hope he dont play lampard and stevie g together again , one or other is fine , they have proved they are not good together
		
Click to expand...

I saw a star a few months ago. That England's win ratio is higher with Gerrard and lampard together than apart since their debuts. Whilst I wouldn't have them together now, I think that's always been a cop out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw a star a few months ago. That England's win ratio is higher with Gerrard and lampard together than apart since their debuts. Whilst I wouldn't have them together now, I think that's always been a cop out.
		
Click to expand...

They have worked together as a pair but what has happened is Gerrard has had to drop deeper to allow Lampard his forward runs - it's curbed Gerrards natural instinct to go forward and England IMO have never got the best out of Gerrard during his peak years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2014)

Actually think Gerrard in the Liverpool role for England will get some more years out of him. His passing his far better than Lampard and he can still get a goal or two. I'd keep him and drop Lampard out of the two


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2014)

Position	Player
GK	Iker Casillas
RB	Cesar Azpilicueta
CB	Gerard Pique
CB	Sergio Ramos
LB	Jordi Alba
DM	Sergio Busquets
CM	Andres Iniesta
CM	Xavi Hernandez
RAM	Cesc Fabregas
LAM	Pedro
FW	Diego Costa

Spain's probable line up,scary when the likes of Mata & Silva can't make the starting 11.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Reckon Silva will play instead of Fabregas 

Bloody good line up


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reckon Silva will play instead of Fabregas 

Bloody good line up
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad decision to have to make. 
Torres in the squad aswell


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not a bad decision to have to make. 
Torres in the squad aswell 

Click to expand...


As a player ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have worked together as a pair but what has happened is Gerrard has had to drop deeper to allow Lampard his forward runs - it's curbed Gerrards natural instinct to go forward and England IMO have never got the best out of Gerrard during his peak years.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that Gerrard has been misused. Probably started less than a dozen games playing his actual club position. Curse of his adaptability. Allied with the fact lampard is generally more of a goal threat meant Gerrard was always sacrificed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree that Gerrard has been misused. Probably started less than a dozen games playing his actual club position. Curse of his adaptability. Allied with the fact lampard is generally more of a goal threat meant Gerrard was always sacrificed.
		
Click to expand...

Think this is changing though and Gerrard is going to get more use and Lampard will begin to sit out more and more.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think this is changing though and Gerrard is going to get more use and Lampard will begin to sit out more and more.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah totally agree, unfortunately though although Gerrard will play in his club position now. We'll never have had the proper use of him at his peak.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a player ?
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha. Someone had to keep Soldado out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 14, 2014)

Nasri's Mrs isn't happy about him not making the squad. @_Anara_ she hasn't held back on twitter


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2014)

Really hoping that England make it to the final...and...hmmm - then what


----------



## gdunc79 (May 14, 2014)

I seriously think England will do well to get out of the group stages.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 14, 2014)

gdunc79 said:



			I seriously think England will do well to get out of the group stages.
		
Click to expand...


..........and you are not alone!

England teams always seem to perform as less than the sum of their parts.

Gerrard, Lampard, Rooney; all top players and obvious selections but honestly who can remember any or all of them performing for England at the same level as they do for their clubs.

I really hope some of the younger players take the opportunity being presented to them, provided the media do not lumber them with the Golden Generation tag.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2014)

Suarez needs a knee op & is a doubt for the WorldCup. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez needs a knee op & is a doubt for the WorldCup. *Fingers crossed*.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more. Get the op done send him back to us for him to complete his recovery and he's fresh as a daisy come the start of the season.


----------



## guest100718 (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez needs a knee op & is a doubt for the WorldCup. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I just read that, unlucky.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I couldn't agree more. Get the op done send him back to us for him to complete his recovery and he's fresh as a daisy come the start of the season.
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed.


----------



## guest100718 (May 22, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			..........and you are not alone!

England teams always seem to perform as less than the sum of their parts.

Gerrard, Lampard, Rooney; all top players and obvious selections but honestly who can remember any or all of them performing for England at the same level as they do for their clubs.

I really hope some of the younger players take the opportunity being presented to them, provided the media do not lumber them with the Golden Generation tag.
		
Click to expand...

They usually always make it out of the group stage when they have qualified, and there have been tougher groups than this one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

I can't help but wonder if the Suarez news is some kind of smoke screen. Surely they would have known and made an announcement before now. I still think he'll line up against us and no doubt score the winner!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez needs a knee op & is a doubt for the WorldCup. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Is it me or would anyone like to see the best players in the world performing well at the world cup?  May be it's because I'm not that bothered how England get on (apart from the fact that when they play the golf courses are normally quite empty, which is a good thing, but I imagine time differences will screw that this time).

I know he plays for a team who we are against, but to be honest we ain't not going to win the world cup because Suarez is fit.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 22, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is it me or would anyone like to see the best players in the world performing well at the world cup?  May be it's because I'm not that bothered how England get on (apart from the fact that when they play the golf courses are normally quite empty, which is a good thing, but I imagine time differences will screw that this time).

I know he plays for a team who we are against, but to be honest we ain't not going to win the world cup because Suarez is fit.
		
Click to expand...

By and large yes I'd like to see the best. But not when against my team. I want my team to win, and anything that can help that is a bonus.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can't help but wonder if the Suarez news is some kind of smoke screen. Surely they would have known and made an announcement before now. I still think he'll line up against us and no doubt score the winner!!!
		
Click to expand...

It only happened yesterday in training didn't it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			By and large yes I'd like to see the best. But not when against my team. I want my team to win, and anything that can help that is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^
Same if we played Portugal or Argentina I'd be happy to see Ronaldo & Messi out.
Plus it's Suarez so it's a bonus. 
Agree with Homer tho & reckon he'll play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I couldn't agree more. Get the op done send him back to us for him to complete his recovery and he's fresh as a daisy come the start of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Yep happy with that also :thup:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

England WC victory = Yes on 18/09, so COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			England WC victory = Yes on 18/09, so COME ON ENGLAND!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## evahakool (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep happy with that also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You Liverpool fans might not be so happy if he's fresh as a daisy and sunning himself in Spain come the start of the season.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





Click to expand...

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

evahakool said:



			You Liverpool fans might not be so happy if he's fresh as a daisy and sunning himself in Spain come the start of the season.

Click to expand...

Our pre season tour will be over in Asia and then the states I believe not Spain :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'm not surprised.
		
Click to expand...


Well I'm confused why you would want to bring the Independence of Scotland into a thread about the World Cup and England ?


----------



## evahakool (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our pre season tour will be over in Asia and then the states I believe not Spain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I'm confused why you would want to bring the Independence of Scotland into a thread about the World Cup and England ?
		
Click to expand...

Because there is nothing to say I can't?And something that was meant as tongue in cheek and probably accepted as such by most flies directly over your head, which came as no surprise to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



*Because there is nothing to say I can't?*And something that was meant as tongue in cheek and probably accepted as such by most flies directly over your head, which came as no surprise to me.
		
Click to expand...

Because it has no relevance :thup:

Try here 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63444-Scotland-Debate


----------



## cookelad (May 22, 2014)

From BBC Website



			Wayne Rooney welcomes improvements to the ball for this year's World Cup compared to the Jabulani design used in 2010.
The Brazuca - manufactured by Adidas - is being used by players at England's training camp in Portugal ahead of the start of the World Cup.
"It really did take a long time to get used to the Jabulani because there would be times when the ball was coming into the box for a header, you jump to try and time it and it would just swerve off. This one, I haven't seen any of that happening this time."
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought it would take a long time to get used to it because he spent most of the world cup trying to avoid the damned thing! Maybe this year he's intending to get close to it?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because it has no relevance :thup:

Try here 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63444-Scotland-Debate

Click to expand...

we win the World Cup, gloats ridiculously like we're the best thing since sliced bread. The scots and all other home nations get even more bitter, and the vote becomes a white wash. There's a link there if you look hard enough. 

That at forum chat was more about sensible causes for the split than footy when I last looked, so I'd say it was better on here than there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

Reading the Evening Standard (London rag) and they had some top surgeon in there saying with keyhole surgery, serious rehab etc it could be as little as four weeks and he could play against England. Clearly he'll be lacking match fitness and the logical suggestion would be to rest him and use him once Uruguay get out of the group. Still reckon they'll play him as a sub and he'll get a flukey winner


----------



## freddielong (May 22, 2014)

Should be a really good world cup England will not get out of the group so should be able to start focusing on the football early


----------



## Evesdad (May 22, 2014)

Hoping we are a hard to beat team who can pinch a goal but can't see us getting out of the group to be honest. Hope to be proven wrong but can't see us troubling any of the big boys.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reading the Evening Standard (London rag) and they had some top surgeon in there saying with keyhole surgery, serious rehab etc it could be as little as four weeks and he could play against England. Clearly he'll be lacking match fitness and the logical suggestion would be to rest him and use him once Uruguay get out of the group.* Still reckon they'll play him as a sub and he'll get a flukey winner*

Click to expand...

Suarez doesn't score flukey goals only raspers!


----------



## Rumpokid (May 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Suarez doesn't score flukey goals only raspers!
		
Click to expand...

He is not bad in the nets neither..Albeit he being a sriker.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 23, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Should be a really good world cup England will not get out of the group so should be able to start focusing on the football early
		
Click to expand...

Typical English mentallity..Glass half empty..Come on England..I will be proudly wearing my 82 retro with the name Cubillas '78'', on the back


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 23, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Typical English mentallity..Glass half empty..Come on England..I will be proudly wearing my 82 retro with the name Cubillas '78'', on the back

Click to expand...



Ouch, still brings a shudder just at his name!


----------



## Steve Coll (May 24, 2014)

Possibly a mistake leaving Defoe out , always seems to do the business in an England shirt,a safer bet than Lambert if called on.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2014)

Rain stopped golf today, so took the chance to watch Soccer AM - love that programme. I could feel the world cup fever building and my anticipation and expectations along with it. My head says "not a chance" but my heart says "we're gonna win the world cup"...looks like I'll be putting a wallchart up again :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Well they will certainly have to play a lot better than what they currently are 

Why is Wellbeck wearing an England shirt ?!

It's the same old Hodgson tactics !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Well that woke them up


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well they will certainly have to play a lot better than what they currently are 

Why is Wellbeck wearing an England shirt ?!

It's the same old Hodgson tactics !!
		
Click to expand...

England have performed like this for 20 years. Crippling expectations and players freeze. Hardly Hodgson to blame.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			England have performed like this for 20 years. Crippling expectations and players freeze. Hardly Hodgson to blame.
		
Click to expand...

There is currently zero expectations on this team - it's not an excuse to play poor dour dull football. That's the tactics and picking players like Welbeck


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is Wellbeck wearing an England shirt ?!
		
Click to expand...

Or more to the point, why are Johnson & Henderson wearing England shirts?
Anyway, I thought you were only a Liverpool supporter and didn't give a toss about England!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Slime said:



			Or more to the point, why are Johnson & Henderson wearing England shirts?
Anyway, I thought you were only a Liverpool supporter and didn't give a toss about England!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Well Henderson has had a cracking season and there is a lack of competition for Johnson. 

Sorry didn't realise I was allowed to comment on England.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2014)

Nobody has said you can't
The surprise is there because you clearly stated some time back that you're not interested in the National team..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Nobody has said you can't
The surprise is there because you clearly stated some time back that you're not interested in the National team..
		
Click to expand...


What I said was I don't support them as opposed to not being interested  :thup:

We can either discuss my non support of England and people can get their knickers in a twist again and the pitchforks can come out and I can be accused of being a traitor etc again or we can discuss the actual subject of the thread. 

I vote discuss about the England Football Team - what say you ?


----------



## Rumpokid (May 30, 2014)

Great result.Much better than Scotland's circa1978...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What I said was I don't support them as opposed to not being interested  :thup:

We can either discuss my non support of England and people can get their knickers in a twist again and the pitchforks can come out and I can be accused of being a traitor etc again or we can discuss the actual subject of the thread. 

I vote discuss about the England Football Team - what say you ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, well discussing England Welbeck as much as I don't rate. Has a decent record for England, and just like Johnson. No more competition. 

Expectation is always there with England. We have underperformed as long as I remember, with or without superstars that we sometimes apparently have. Blaming Hodgson all the time is IMO at least very tiresome. It was a friendly, at least let him blow the World Cup then you can say you told us all. At the moment it comes across to me at least as a Liverpool fan yet a gaining blaming Hodgson for all that is wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok, well discussing England Welbeck as much as I don't rate. Has a decent record for England, and just like Johnson.* No more competition. *

Click to expand...

He has competition - in fact one of the most in form and talented youngesters available to England going by the name of Sterling :thup:




			Expectation is always there with England. We have underperformed as long as I remember, with or without superstars that we sometimes apparently have. Blaming Hodgson all the time is IMO at least very tiresome. It was a friendly, at least let him blow the World Cup then you can say you told us all. At the moment it comes across to me at least as a Liverpool fan yet a gaining blaming Hodgson for all that is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

England have talented youngsters available to them - all willing and able to play and high passing tempo with pace and power and lots of energy. Those youngsters are dying to be let lose but it's the same old - it's a friendly , experiment , try Barkley and Sterling and Shaw - let them lose - they were facing a second string Peru and created very little , same old dull pedestrian performance that sucks the life out of a crowd. England have so much potential to excite teams but it's all stick behind decade old tactics.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has competition - in fact one of the most in form and talented youngesters available to England going by the name of Sterling :thup:



England have talented youngsters available to them - all willing and able to play and high passing tempo with pace and power and lots of energy. Those youngsters are dying to be let lose but it's the same old - it's a friendly , experiment , try Barkley and Sterling and Shaw - let them lose - they were facing a second string Peru and created very little , same old dull pedestrian performance that sucks the life out of a crowd. England have so much potential to excite teams but it's all stick behind decade old tactics.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, but none of that is new. Blaiming it all on Hodgson is tiresome. 

I think fancies sterling as an impact sub. Welbeck as a better defensive option. And as a I said, goal scoring record not too bad for England. 

Barkley this his season has had a handful of great games and all of a sudden the saviour, much like Wilshere was. Shaw was injured for this game. I would probably start sterling, but that's about the only change I'd have made from this game. 

The players, if they're so forward thinking could express themselves more when out on the pitch.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok, well discussing England Welbeck as much as I don't rate. Has a decent record for England, and just like Johnson. No more competition. 

Expectation is always there with England. We have underperformed as long as I remember, with or without superstars that we sometimes apparently have. Blaming Hodgson all the time is IMO at least very tiresome. It was a friendly, at least let him blow the World Cup then you can say you told us all. At the moment it comes across to me at least as a Liverpool fan yet a gaining blaming Hodgson for all that is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Can you remember 86 and 90?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Can you remember 86 and 90?
		
Click to expand...

94 was first World Cup I can recall then 96 onwards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't disagree, but none of that is new. Blaiming it all on Hodgson is tiresome. 

I think fancies sterling as an impact sub. Welbeck as a better defensive option. And as a I said, goal scoring record not too bad for England. 

Barkley this his season has had a handful of great games and all of a sudden the saviour, much like Wilshere was. Shaw was injured for this game. I would probably start sterling, but that's about the only change I'd have made from this game. 

The players, if they're so forward thinking could express themselves more when out on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...


I'm blaming Hodgson because he is the one employing the tactics and picking the team 

It's irrelevant what has happened before - as a manager he was supposed to change things and without any expectation go into the tournament without anything to lose and try something new. Last warm up in England and it's the same old tactics that will get the team nowhere.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			94 was first World Cup I can recall then 96 onwards.
		
Click to expand...

Try and watch them.England played with passion,and skill.What a rollercoaster ride.And the team mates actually got on and did not have ego's as big as their salaries.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			94 was first World Cup I can recall then 96 onwards.
		
Click to expand...

96 was brilliant - England going in with lots of attacking intent and trying to be positive - it was a great tournament


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What I said was I don't support them as opposed to not being interested  :thup:
*
We can either discuss my non support of England and people can get their knickers in a twist again and the pitchforks can come out and I can be accused of being a traitor etc again* or we can discuss the actual subject of the thread. 

I vote discuss about the England Football Team - what say you ?
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You crack me up Phil, you really do! 
The words 'drama' and 'queen' spring to mind, I've no idea why .


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

Why can't Rooney hold the ball up, instead of trying flicks dummies or fifty yard passes ? Playing against weak opposition it doesn't matter so much, but do that against Italy and we will hardly see the ball.

I have come to the conclusion that most English footballers don't have a footballing brain. They may be great at running for 90 minutes, can take a free kick or corner but when they have to think on their feet in open play they are often clueless. Welbeck with men either side just runs straight at the centre half, hoping he will move out of the way. Hold the ball up, bring other players into the game, and if you get nudged from behind just outside the box, give it the big swallow dive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Why can't Rooney hold the ball up, instead of trying flicks dummies or fifty yard passes ? Playing against weak opposition it doesn't matter so much, but do that against Italy and we will hardly see the ball.

I have come to the conclusion that most English footballers don't have a footballing brain. They may be great at running for 90 minutes, can take a free kick or corner but when they have to think on their feet in open play they are often clueless. Welbeck with men either side just runs straight at the centre half, hoping he will move out of the way. Hold the ball up, bring other players into the game, and if you get nudged from behind just outside the box, give it the big swallow dive.

Click to expand...

Rooney should be sat next to Welbeck on the bench ( well Welbeck shouldn't be on the plane )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Slime said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You crack me up Phil, you really do! 
The words 'drama' and 'queen' spring to mind, I've no idea why .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you vote the other way then


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Why can't Rooney hold the ball up, instead of trying flicks dummies or fifty yard passes ? Playing against weak opposition it doesn't matter so much, but do that against Italy and we will hardly see the ball.

I have come to the conclusion that most English footballers don't have a footballing brain. *They may be great at running for 90 minutes, can take a free kick or corner but when they have to think on their feet in open play they are often clueless.* Welbeck with men either side just runs straight at the centre half, hoping he will move out of the way. Hold the ball up, bring other players into the game, and if you get nudged from behind just outside the box, give it the big swallow dive.

Click to expand...

I think the problem lies with the fact that the English game is so fast paced that this doesn't allow players enough time to think.


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think the problem lies with the fact that the English game is so fast paced that this doesn't allow players enough time to think.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Headless chickens springs to mind. What ever happened to players that had time on the ball ?

Pirlo of Italy, 35, one of the slowest footballers about, but has so much time to make space for himself, pick a pass, and then make himself available again.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Headless chickens springs to mind. What ever happened to players that had time on the ball ?

Pirlo of Italy, 35, *one of the slowest footballers about*, but has so much time to make space for himself, pick a pass, and then make himself available again.
		
Click to expand...

Playing in one of the slowest leagues there is, no wonder he has so much time!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess you vote the other way then
		
Click to expand...

There's a vote?
Bugger, I must have missed that!


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2014)

Slime said:



			Playing in one of the slowest leagues there is, no wonder he has so much time!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 I am talking about his playing for his Country. Often it is the slowest players that have more time. They need to use their brain. Teddy Sherringham another example. Played some of his best football, when he lost what pace he had, and turned 30. He played all his career in just about the fastest league.


----------



## richy (May 31, 2014)

Slime said:



			Or more to the point, why are Johnson & Henderson wearing England shirts?
Anyway, I thought you were only a Liverpool supporter and didn't give a toss about England!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Is this a joke? Henderson's been one of liverpools best players this season and you could tell how much they missed him when he was suspended at the end. As for Johnson, well who else would you put there? And don't say smalling. 

As for Welbeck, he is truely awful, if he played for a smaller club he wouldn't even get in the squad. He's had a terrible season but I bet he starts against Italy. He's like Bambi on ice and his second touch is normally a tackle.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			94 was first World Cup I can recall then 96 onwards.
		
Click to expand...

Do we still allow children on the forum??

I remember 1966 but because of that barely remember anything else .............!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Do we still allow children on the forum??

I remember 1966 but because of that barely remember anything else .............!
		
Click to expand...

82 for me - and then remember collecting all the Panini stickers for 86. 90 was my first "drunk" World Cup ! - That was the best World Cup in my living memory ( shame about the final )


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			82 for me
		
Click to expand...

The place is just full of kids!!


----------



## upsidedown (May 31, 2014)

66 here vaguely but 70 clear as day


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2014)

70 for me...
I was 6 and when England lost to WG I cried like a baby!!
It all started to get a bit dull after that...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

chrisd said:



			The place is just full of kids!!
		
Click to expand...

Too many old folks hanging around ! thought i could smell wee and werthers !!


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Too many old folks hanging around ! thought i could smell wee and werthers !!
		
Click to expand...

...................... No respect............ Symptom of the times...... !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

chrisd said:



			...................... No respect............ Symptom of the times...... !
		
Click to expand...

Shocking isnt it


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2014)

richy said:



			As for Welbeck, he is truely awful, if he played for a smaller club he wouldn't even get in the squad. He's had a terrible season but I bet he starts against Italy. He's like Bambi on ice and his second touch is normally a tackle.
		
Click to expand...

LOL brilliant.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 31, 2014)

Good young team with a few quality senior players.
Excellent experienced manager, down to earth. not afraid of the media.
I think this is the best chance England have had for years and they can make the semi's and maybe beyond.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good young team with a few quality senior players.
*Excellent experienced manager*, down to earth. not afraid of the media.
I think this is the best chance England have had for years and they can make the semi's and maybe beyond.
		
Click to expand...


Experienced yes - Excellent ? Based on what ? 

Squad wise they look ok - sorry but they will be held back by poor tactics


----------



## Garesfield ACE (May 31, 2014)

1970 my 1st World Cup

The best team I ever saw..Brazil..only Spain could get near them.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			82 for me - and then remember collecting all the Panini stickers for 86. 90 was my first "drunk" World Cup ! - That was the best World Cup in my living memory ( shame about the final )
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			The place is just full of kids!!
		
Click to expand...

 More likely he just has a poor memory. I thought Phil was older than me.

First matches I can remember were in 66.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2014)

Vague memories of that Holland player scoring a screamer in the 78 World Cup.
86 was my first proper "getting into it" experience though, 90 definitely the best I've watched.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

richart said:



			More likely he just has a poor memory. *I thought* Phil was older than me.

First matches I can remember were in 66.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky get :rant:

I have highlighted your first mistake - stop doing that - its very dangerous for you


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Do we still allow children on the forum??

I remember 1966 but because of that barely remember anything else .............!
		
Click to expand...

In 94 is 20 years ago old chap! Just coz I've not got a pipe and slippers doesn't mean I'm a child.


----------



## c1973 (May 31, 2014)

I remember '82 reasonably well, '78 was just a bit too early for me.  I can still recall that for some reason whenever me and my mates were playing football circa '82 and onwards, if you scored a cracker of a goal you ran off to the (commentator style) shouts of Rummennige...........Archibald didn't have the same ring to it! Lol

Rummennige became a bit of a legend amongst us as a result.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Here is one of the best bits that happened last night 

http://metro.co.uk/2014/05/31/engla...eru-player-during-match-4745600/?ITO=facebook


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here is one of the best bits that happened last night 

http://metro.co.uk/2014/05/31/engla...eru-player-during-match-4745600/?ITO=facebook

Click to expand...

That's brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's brilliant :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i remember hearing a massive cheer during the match and wondered what it was about !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2014)

Missed the game last night as I was on a works leaving do.....and paying the price today. No golf for me. Italia 90 was the one for me. First one I could drink for and boy did we get tucked in for the England games. The pub I used at the time was fantastic. We were known and knew everyone and the atmosphere was superb. I can still remember the beers flying as Platt got that goal against Belgium and the tension of the Cameroon game. The semi could have gone either way and was a messy night drowning the sorrows


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Missed the game last night as I was on a works leaving do.....and paying the price today. No golf for me. Italia 90 was the one for me. First one I could drink for and boy did we get tucked in for the England games. The pub I used at the time was fantastic. We were known and knew everyone and the atmosphere was superb. I can still remember the beers flying as Platt got that goal against Belgium and the tension of the Cameroon game. The semi could have gone either way and was a messy night drowning the sorrows
		
Click to expand...

I also missed last nights game as I was on a plane,doesn't sound like we missed much tho. 
Italia 90 is also the first WC I can remember,but I was only 8 at the time


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2014)

I can just about remember the 1966 final, mainly because I was trying to see whether I could spot my dad in the crowd!
I've still got his ticket.


*Slime*.


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2014)

richy said:



			Is this a joke? Henderson's been one of liverpools best players this season and you could tell how much they missed him when he was suspended at the end. As for Johnson, well who else would you put there? And don't say smalling. 

As for Welbeck, he is truely awful, if he played for a smaller club he wouldn't even get in the squad. He's had a terrible season but I bet he starts against Italy. He's like Bambi on ice and his second touch is normally a tackle.
		
Click to expand...

Made me laugh !!!!


----------

